# Wanting to start smoking....



## toofastgtp (Mar 4, 2016)

Been a lurker for a little over a year, and finally wanting to jump in to making some great Q.

For now i been using a a hand me down SS 7 burner grill with a $10 smoke box i got from lows. 

Charcoal or electric?

I really cant decide if i want to go charcoal or electric. I really dont want to tend to the a fire but I want the flavor, and the crust I get when i go to a local Q place. 

From what I have read the smoking right is really there just for looks and not flavor?

I live in Tulsa where we can have some crazy temp swings from 115 degrees to 0 and sometime sub zero in the winter. I would like to be able to smoke year round.

I have been looking at the MES30 and have read to stay away from the Gen II due to the temp issues. How do I tell if i am getting a GEN II or the new 2.5? I have been 

looking at the one at lowes for $250 ( i have a 10% off coupon). I have also been looking at a $70 bullet shaped smoker, but from what i am gather i would be much happier 

with the MES.

I really just want a no hassle no fuss set it and forget it. Or would i be better off just getting another smoke box and using my current grill?


----------



## drewed (Mar 4, 2016)

If you want no hassle and no fuss then go electric.  Do NOT look at the the $70 smoker.  IT is nothing but hassle and fuss.  If you want a charcoal smoker look at the WSM.  But It sounds like you will be happier with the outdoor oven ( MES.)  

Smoke is all about flavor.  Rubs and sauces are masks for a bad smoke job.


----------



## hank2000 (Mar 4, 2016)

For what's it worth I have two MES a 30 and 40 and a pellet grill love all of them get just as good a food in the MES as I do the pellet grill I do have to use a smoke genarater with MES.  I have a masterbuilt company or smoke kit and the amazen tube and tray.   The gen 2 MES has the controller on the front and the vent on the left side not on top. The gen the 2.5 is Bluetooth good smoker friends m what I can tell mine are gen1 hope this helps


----------



## joe black (Mar 4, 2016)

Welcome from SC.  It's good to have you on this great site.


----------



## toofastgtp (Mar 4, 2016)

hank2000 said:


> For what's it worth I have two MES a 30 and 40 and a pellet grill love all of them get just as good a food in the MES as I do the pellet grill I do have to use a smoke genarater with MES. I have a masterbuilt company or smoke kit and the amazen tube and tray. The gen 2 MES has the controller on the front and the vent on the left side not on top. The gen the 2.5 is Bluetooth good smoker friends m what I can tell mine are gen1 hope this helps


The one at lowes the controller is on the front and the vent is on the top. So i take it it is the 2.5?


----------



## hank2000 (Mar 5, 2016)

That's what it sounds like


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 5, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

I think you would be happy with either the MES or WSM. 

Both are very popular smokers. You may get a little better flavor with the WSM, simply because you are burning charcoal & wood together. But the MES puts out some great Q. My first smoker was a MES 40.

Al


----------



## tarheelrbb2 (Mar 5, 2016)

A great starter smoker is the char griller akorn kamado style, I bought mine 2 years ago and it is the best smoker I have ever used, got it from lowes 299.00 and had 20% coupon. I started with the bullet style charcoal but the cost of charcoal was killing me on long cooks, so I switched to an electric was ok but smoke was not as intense  (which my wife liked). Then I stepped up to the acorn and man what a difference,  using lump charcoal, able to hold temp from 200 -500 , I think the money I saved by using lump has paid for the acorn, a 10# bags gives me 6-7 cooks. There are several mods you can do to really tighten it up but so far I have not had to do them. I did just start using a device that sits on top call Tip Top Temp, and really does a great job of auto adjusting the air flow to maintain temps.
I just finished cooking a brisket and 10# butt and all I had to do was occasionally add water, I did switch to a large water pan and that also helped with steady temps.
I still use the electric but mostly for jerky or chicken if I don't have enough room on akorn.


----------

